

 Use Oracle’s UPL, Abandon Your Intellectual Property - pferde
http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Software-Solutions-Blog/Use-Oracle-s-UPL-Abandon-Your-Intellectual-Property/ba-p/6485626

======
pferde
The license approval request thread is available here:
[http://projects.opensource.org/pipermail/license-
review/2014...](http://projects.opensource.org/pipermail/license-
review/2014-April/000762.html)

